# what is the kindest way



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

to euthanize my betta? His color is almost gone, he's not eating, and is not long for the world.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I perfer clove oil. Your local pharmacy should carry it. I start with 3 drops per liter of tank water. Shake well. Add fish. Once he is asleep I put him in the freezer. TMS can also be used. (Tricaine Methanosulfate)


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh god, I bet this is what I will have to do to my beloved betta! *Horror*


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I couldn't find any clove oil. I had to put him in the freezer anyway. he was floating on his side not breathing hardly. just trying to come up to me when he saw me, but he couldn't swim. I don't think I'll be getting any more bettas. This is the 2nd one I've had die on me, and both I've had never made it more than 4 months. I can't stand them dying...it about kills me every time. I've had enough grief lately, I can't bear losing more of my precious pets.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your losses. Maybe try another kind of fish?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah I actually have an aquarium with 3 zebra danios, 2 platies, 3 neons, and a little clown pleco. I am glad I have them, and they seem healthy. I love fish, I just don't think I can deal with losing another betta any time soon so I'm going to stick to the little guys I have.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well i am sorry to hear about your bettas. they are beautiful fish, but kind of high maintenance and i can understand not wanting to lose any more


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

In my opinion the knive is the best for the fish, don't know about the fishkeeper though..


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, osteo, welcome back! Haven't heard from you in awhile.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, had a kinda rough time in school.. But I'm back ;D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

A knife? I'm just afraid I may mess up! X(
Some believe alcohol is also a good choice.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Flash Freezer!

Sorry to hear about the loss, maybe it's the source, find a betta breeder be better quality(usually)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I hate to see a good fishkeeper lose a Betta. The only people i know who keep betta alive for a long time are people who know little about fishkeeping. My friend is clueless on th issues of proper betta care and he's had his about 4 years now.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

u sure he had it for 4 yrs that is a long time he must be getting on about 5 now oldest i have ever heard off before


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yup i'm sure he told me yesterday that his was 4 years old when i told him my beta is almost 2 and a half


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I've seen people that keep bettas in what appears to be swamp-water, and they're fine. I try to take such good care of mine, and they die. It's depressing. I love them, but just don't want to have any if I'm going to lose them so quickly.


----------

